# Shiners from Bait Shop into pond



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi there, 
I was wondering if anyone was keeping shiner minnows in their pond, or had acquired some from a local bait vendor? 
I am wondering if these guys  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_shiner or golden shiners are around here for sale anywhere?
I was considering getting a dozen or so , once the show melts, to keep the rosy red minnows and small bluegills company. 
I am thinking that the Trading Post in Massillon still sells them for about $ a dozen, not sure who else sells them.  I have a wildlife pond, just 3000 gallon not planning on keeping any large bass or much larger than bluegill in there.

Thanks,
George


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

[email protected] bait shop berlin lake just about 1/4mile east on rt 224 past the bridge.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

OK, Thanks. I will go up there in case the Trading Post no longer sells them.
I think that they were $4-$5 a dozen last year.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

At 4 or 5 bucks a dozen, it is going to cost you a fortune to stock shiners. Get them from a hatchery like ATAC or Marlows. You will get a LOT more for your buck.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

OK, Thanks.
I only have a lined 3000gal pond with filters, waterfall, and UV sterilizer, not the natural formed kind spanning acres. 
I am only looking at maybe 2-3 dozen shiners to start with. 
I looked into ordering from hatcheries last year, but the shipping costs and the minimum purchase amounts would have killed a deal. I think that they might even breed if conditions are right. I have some structure in there for them to lay eggs if ever came to that. 

I think that it's great that they can be trained to come to one place every day at the same time just to get fed. 
Shiners have a substance in their skin called Schreckstoff,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schreckstoff  so if one gets killed , it warns the others to get out.


----------

